# Article RE: Wild Sheep and Packgoats...Bad Mix?



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I was browsing the web and came across an article from the Alaskan Division of Wildlife Conservation regarding packgoats potentially harming Dall sheep populations. I felt the article was a bit bias, but it does make a viable arguement concerning transmission of diseases. I'm sure (although they don't mention this part) the sheep could transmit diseases to packgoats, as well, that goats have no immunity to. I have attached the link. Sorry if you have seen it before, It looks to be recent. I found it quite interesting and potentially harmful to the packgoat "reputation".

http://www.wildlifenews.alaska.gov/...news.view_article&articles_id=410&issue_id=69


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this article has been discussed in this forum but it has been in the packgoat mailinglist at yahoo.

It IS biased and is based on the experiences with brush clearing goats (poorly bonded, poor health management, poor to none human supervision).


----------

